# Fishing pier near richmond



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Any fishing pier near richmond va?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It's not really a pier, but a boardwalk that you can fish from at City Point Park in Hopewell:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x08da22ffbe2b4d27


----------



## Landlubber (Sep 12, 2015)

I am 1 hour west of Richmond, have been fishing with my 3 kids all summer in fresh water. We are ready to expand beyond bass and catfish. We went to Lynnhaven pier a few weeks ago, pretty disappointing, clearly the wrong season. And almost 3 hours away, stuck in tunnel traffic even on the way home at 11pm. Uhg. I've been looking at Gloucester Point and Yorktown piers as closer options. They should both be about an hour drive for you on opposite sides of York River inlet. If anyone out there has any opinion on these would love to hear it. Also Croaker Landing even closer but doesn't look promising in terms of variety of fish. Kids and I getting new rods and reels from Santa to replace the old/cheap/light crap we've been using. Would like to find a regular place to go next year....


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gloucester point pier is great and or better than Yorktown pier. If you have a long fishing rod or a good casting rod it's great for croakers and sometimes stripers. Don't know of any snags or rocky areas so a good choice. Yorktown pier got underwater cables and rocks near the pier so guys like me snag all the time it's annoying and also a lot of snagged rigs to snag on lol. Also there is a lot of weeds near shore.


----------



## Landlubber (Sep 12, 2015)

Good to know about snags, thanks. If its just me not such a big deal but with the kids having to retie rigs to keep them in the water is a pain. They are not little monsters like some I see, but will nag me when I'm not fast enough getting the pole back in their hands! By next year at least the oldest will be expected to tie his own knots. We'll be upgrading to med heavy spinning rods, 4000 reels. I figure this should be good for most of what might swim by a pier, and perfect for our shore catfishing on the James closer to home. Any Fluke caught off either of these piers? Looked cool to me to have 2 so close, maybe could switch locations if one is not producing? Again thanks for the reply!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't know about flukes but flounders are pretty common and some are really big.


----------



## Landlubber (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Marv. Wouldn't want to hit the pier sounding like an idiot. New to salt water though I've been fishing since I was kid.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you very much for your input. I have been looking for a spot to fish thats close by so i can sneak to fish on the weekdays. I am always down at Virginia Beach to fish on the weekends but my fishing bug hits me everyday lol.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Right side of t-section at Gloucester Pt pier has a snag section. Seen many people hung up over the years. Bring some 3 and 4 oz. pyramid sinkers as the current rips through there. Can't say much for the bite lately though. Good luck.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Another quick option is a small pier at the state boat ramp in West Point on the Mattaponi. You can cast out to 18 feet of water or so. Even though it's the fresh water side of the bridge (fresh water license needed) it's really salt and spot and croaker are caught there. When I decide to go boatless I hit the James River Pier in Newport News, Buckroe or Cheatham Annex ( military). The pier in Newport News is new and not as long as the one they tore down but it was reported that the new one came in under budget and the city is going to use the leftover funds to make it longer. Wow, when have you heard of a major project coming in under budget? Great, that my flounder and black drum spot. Oh well enough chatter, good luck.


----------



## Landlubber (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! This fall looking way too busy, might not make it anywhere soon. But will definitely post reports if/when we do get to fish any if these spots! And thanks slpezy for asking the question. 2 hours or less driving means the kids can make it without a bathroom break..,


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Poor slpezy. Yall stole this tread lol. He asked for spots to fish near Richmond not down in the 757 lol.

Its not a pier but you can try around Ancarrow Landing. Its awesome in the spring but you should be able to catch cats now. Good luck.


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a pier in Charles City on the James.


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Charles City Fishing pier:
Website Link


----------

